# Truma boiler fault



## Guy

Hi everyone. 
I have just got back from a 2 week tour of the west coast of scotland ending up on the isle of arran. 
I have a hymer 534 on a fiat 2.8 td. 
On this trip my truma boiler continually failed (red light) when i attempted to put on the hot water or hot water & heating.
When it attempts to fire up i hear it going through the motions and then i hear a click and the red fail light comes on.The gas bottles are ok for gas. 
Can anyone help me out on this. Thanks.


----------



## cipro

Guy said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have just got back from a 2 week tour of the west coast of scotland ending up on the isle of arran.
> I have a hymer 534 on a fiat 2.8 td.
> On this trip my truma boiler continually failed (red light) when i attempted to put on the hot water or hot water & heating.
> When it attempts to fire up i hear it going through the motions and then i hear a click and the red fail light comes on.The gas bottles are ok for gas.
> Can anyone help me out on this. Thanks.


 
Then I would say the click is the spark ignition, then the unit is looking for a flame if the unit cannot see one it goes to lock out.

Obviously you have tried and tried again while you were away.

I would call a engineer if you are not practical in this type of 
repair.

possible probs are
spark probe to small to spark across
Flame detector probe faulty
However not sure of model you have and some do differ
post the exact model and i am sure there are others may have some answers.
All the best.


----------



## Deleted member 775

Guy said:


> Hi everyone.
> I have just got back from a 2 week tour of the west coast of scotland ending up on the isle of arran.
> I have a hymer 534 on a fiat 2.8 td.
> On this trip my truma boiler continually failed (red light) when i attempted to put on the hot water or hot water & heating.
> When it attempts to fire up i hear it going through the motions and then i hear a click and the red fail light comes on.The gas bottles are ok for gas.
> Can anyone help me out on this. Thanks.



i dont know if this will help but mabey the problem will be the igniter is failing to light the main burner so in turn the safety cut out comes in and cuts off the supply of gas hence the red fail light  i had a similar prob with my heater although not a trauma model the should all work on the same principal , i had to have the ignition unit replaced  do you get a series of clicks from the heater ???? when trying to light it


----------



## Telstar

*truma heater*

You did remove the outside cover?

Otherwise I can only suggest spidersweb or grass seeds etc in there.

sorry thats about all I know

Jon


----------



## Nosha

Are you running on red or blue bottles????????? I fitted blue/butane bottles as I had a 'glut' of then and about halfway thro' the first bottle I had the same problems as you.

I read the handbook and it said if it fires up once, then cuts out it's due to too higher butane content - hardly supprising as that's what I was using!

I fitted a red/propane bottle and only have a problem lighting it the first time after a long period of non use, so I think a little air must be getting in. I now run a gas ring first for a few seconds, then light the fridge, then the boiler/heater and it fires up on the 2nd or 3rd try. When used ever week it lights first time.

Don't know if that helps or not? Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## guerdeval

Have you checked the fuses,I think there are 2,


----------



## Deleted member 207

If you dont have the manual for your boiler you can download it from http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/index_en_98698.html

My manual states that the red light comes on for a variety of reasons;
No gas
No water
Over temperature
Over CO2
Window open if an interlock is fitted (eg exhaust is under/near a window that opens)

Advice is wait 5 minutes then try again.

I'd go through a logical and easy check sequence;
Water supply through the boiler by turning on a HW tap.
Blocked exhaust - leaves, plastic bag, the exhaust cover??
Window interlock - open window and then hold down the button or check that power is going to the interlock with a test light/voltmeter.
Gas - have a not so loved one stand at the exhaust and smell for gas!! (joking). Time to see a Truma repair outlet.

I have been caught with the "cover over the exhaust" before, usually on a nice cold morning!! How cold? About 1/2".


----------



## Guy

mandrake said:


> i dont know if this will help but mabey the problem will be the igniter is failing to light the main burner so in turn the safety cut out comes in and cuts off the supply of gas hence the red fail light  i had a similar prob with my heater although not a trauma model the should all work on the same principal , i had to have the ignition unit replaced  do you get a series of clicks from the heater ???? when trying to light it



I think i only get one click before it fails, i will have to check.


----------



## Guy

Telstar said:


> You did remove the outside cover?
> 
> Otherwise I can only suggest spidersweb or grass seeds etc in there.
> 
> sorry thats about all I know
> 
> Jon



People have mentioned the outside cover to me before,but i dont have one. I have unscrewed the vent on the outside to see if it was blocked but it was clear.


----------



## Guy

guerdeval said:


> Have you checked the fuses,I think there are 2,



Not checked the fuses,but woul it attempt to light if the fuses had gone.You can hear the blower throgh the vents come on until it fails seconds later.


----------



## Guy

Nosha said:


> Are you running on red or blue bottles????????? I fitted blue/butane bottles as I had a 'glut' of then and about halfway thro' the first bottle I had the same problems as you.
> 
> I read the handbook and it said if it fires up once, then cuts out it's due to too higher butane content - hardly supprising as that's what I was using!
> 
> I fitted a red/propane bottle and only have a problem lighting it the first time after a long period of non use, so I think a little air must be getting in. I now run a gas ring first for a few seconds, then light the fridge, then the boiler/heater and it fires up on the 2nd or 3rd try. When used ever week it lights first time.
> 
> Don't know if that helps or not? Good luck and let us know how you get on.



I am using red bottles.


----------



## Guy

Roger said:


> If you dont have the manual for your boiler you can download it from http://www.truma.com/truma05/en/index_en_98698.html
> 
> My manual states that the red light comes on for a variety of reasons;
> No gas
> No water
> Over temperature
> Over CO2
> Window open if an interlock is fitted (eg exhaust is under/near a window that opens)
> 
> Advice is wait 5 minutes then try again.
> 
> I'd go through a logical and easy check sequence;
> Water supply through the boiler by turning on a HW tap.
> Blocked exhaust - leaves, plastic bag, the exhaust cover??
> Window interlock - open window and then hold down the button or check that power is going to the interlock with a test light/voltmeter.
> Gas - have a not so loved one stand at the exhaust and smell for gas!! (joking). Time to see a Truma repair outlet.
> 
> I have been caught with the "cover over the exhaust" before, usually on a nice cold morning!! How cold? About 1/2".



Whats a window interlock
I have checked the outside vent at the side of the vehicle near the water filler cap,it was not blocked.


----------



## guerdeval

Yes Guy, mine failed in France last year, went into local French dealer, 600Euro please for a new circuit board, phoned back to Truma UK, told to change fuses and abra cadabra, I've no idea why but it worked.


----------



## Guy

I could only see 1 fuse in the boiler area which was ok.
I made a point of listening carefully to the noises it made when attepting to fire up.
When i switch it on there is a click and then a rapid tic tic tic for about 5 seconds and then a click when everything goes off then the red fail light comes on.


----------



## guerdeval

Hi Guy, mine definitely had 2,the one is easy to spot but the one that failed isn't, it was a 99" B694 so probably the same model, the Truma guy told me to remove the covering to the PCB and the electric bits on the side of the unit below the warbrobe floor and the fuse  was easily found inside, it was supposed to be "for engineer changing only" but the truma man said to swop it for a slightly bigger capacity one as it was a common fault on my model year, from memory its like a glass fuse you get for car radios.


----------



## roland rat

*bioler not igniting*



Guy said:


> I could only see 1 fuse in the boiler area which was ok.
> I made a point of listening carefully to the noises it made when attepting to fire up.
> When i switch it on there is a click and then a rapid tic tic tic for about 5 seconds and then a click when everything goes off then the red fail light comes on.



Have you checked that the water dump valve is in the closed position, you might have to hold it closed manually until it fires up, also check the roof vent for any blockage


----------



## Guy

The water dump valve is closed.
I am not sure if i have a roof vent,but i will check.Where i park the motorhome it is under a tree which is always dropping seeds and leaves so if there is a roof vent it could be blocked,but i thought the vent at the side next to the water filler cap was the only one.
I will have another search for another fuse.


----------



## Deleted member 775

Guy said:


> I could only see 1 fuse in the boiler area which was ok.
> I made a point of listening carefully to the noises it made when attepting to fire up.
> When i switch it on there is a click and then a rapid tic tic tic for about 5 seconds and then a click when everything goes off then the red fail light comes on.



exactly the same symptoms i had with mine, had the igniter module changed bingo all ok .i would have thought if any fuses were at fault then you would not have even heard the clcks or tics as there would be no power to anything to do with the heater, best thing when dealing with the gas side of things is get expert help. not a diy item you dont get a second chance if anything goes wrong .


----------



## Deleted member 207

Guy said:


> Whats a window interlock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a water heater has an exhaust under/near a window that opens on the side of the campervan, then the window should be fitted with an electric circuit and a button switch that turns off the boiler if the window is opened. Its to stop carbon monoxide from the boiler exhaust entering the vehicle.
> 
> The other error is if the boiler has any air in it, maybe go through the whole sequence of firing it up as if it was a new boiler - the manual gives the sequence.
> 
> Certainly the fuses are always a good starting point.
> 
> Some good quality fitouts include little gauze filters in the gas pipes prior to each appliance, maybe......
> 
> Good luck.
Click to expand...


----------



## Guy

Thanks for the advice everyone.
I will get the boiler serviced.
Can anyone recommend where.I live in Prestwich,Manchester area.


----------



## wildcampersandlovingit

Hi Guy

We had exactly the same fault just before Christmas. Took it to a local dealer who spent many hours on the phone to Truma. Eventually worked out that there were two faults linked - firstly the 12V circuit board had developed a fault (this I gather is quite common on Truma boilers). Also our auto change over valve was faulty on one side and not giving enough pressure to the regulator.

Not sure how long you have had your camper but worth remembering that Truma give a 5yr warranty on their boilers.


----------



## Dust

*The gas cometh not, man.*

Having spent this morning successfully replacing my broken tap (thanks to Tilshead Caravans btw - no-one else had one , and there it was 2 miles down road), I then spent the afternoon wrestling with me Trumas. 

Boiler has worked in the past, but not been used for 2-3 months, and I don't think the heaters been used for longer. Both now playing the same tune - click,click,click,click followed by "red light of failure". Taps are on, covers off, flus flowing, fans blowing, fuses fine.

Has anyone got any fresh suggestions? I'm booked in for a service next month, but it's next week at Cape Wrath I'm worried about! Incidentally, fridge not working on gas either, but oven and hob fine. I'll resist the temptation to use _them_as heaters...

Cheers


----------



## RogerO

*RE: The gas cometh not, man.*

It really sounds like a gas problem.  I'm not being cheeky but could there be a valve closed somewhere?  I had my ancient ultrastore boiler out recently and found a fine screen in the gas inlet which was half blocked but the unit still fired OK.  Other thought is air in the line that is just not having time to flush through before the flame detector kicks in.  Be sure to check the fuse that is on the boiler PCB  however I think if it is gone you won't even get the tick tick of the ignitor.  Are the batteries fully charged ( or running on mains)-- My eberspatcher fails if voltage is low.  Good luck


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Dust said:


> Having spent this morning successfully replacing my broken tap (thanks to Tilshead Caravans btw - no-one else had one , and there it was 2 miles down road), I then spent the afternoon wrestling with me Trumas.
> 
> Boiler has worked in the past, but not been used for 2-3 months, and I don't think the heaters been used for longer. Both now playing the same tune - click,click,click,click followed by "red light of failure". Taps are on, covers off, flus flowing, fans blowing, fuses fine.
> 
> Has anyone got any fresh suggestions? I'm booked in for a service next month, but it's next week at Cape Wrath I'm worried about! Incidentally, fridge not working on gas either, but oven and hob fine. I'll resist the temptation to use _them_as heaters...
> 
> Cheers



Is there isolating valves on the gas line to the heater and fridge the regulator must be ok for hob to work 

Alf


----------



## mlynnf50

Do you think there is something going on with Truma and extra  terestrials, my Truma also playing up the water will get hot so boiler seems to be working but cant the hot air to blow so seems like the fan not working. i wondered if it was something to do with the gas but then the hot water would not work.er.er.er.er! ! ! !


----------



## Mastodon

Just had a minor epic with my truma heater - tries to light then red light comes on and everything shuts down. I found that the 'secumotion' device on the regulator was tripping and cutting off the gas. Truma thought the regulator was duff but after much fiddling around I discovered the problem was due to a dodgy gas fill (too much butane in my gaslow system) in France. Worked fine in summer in France but the heater wanted more gas than would vapourise in Brit autumn temperatures, this caused the regulator to trip.


----------



## padtru

*truma trauma*



mlynnf50 said:


> Do you think there is something going on with Truma and extra  terestrials, my Truma also playing up the water will get hot so boiler seems to be working but cant the hot air to blow so seems like the fan not working. i wondered if it was something to do with the gas but then the hot water would not work.er.er.er.er! ! ! !


Hi, I realise its a long while since your posting but I have exactly the same problem developed.
Did you solve yours?


----------



## jdtcb

*Truma ultrastore fault*

The problem with your boiler is the PCB board. It is found under the triangle cover. Check the on board glass fuse has not blown. If that seems ok then there is one more fuse but it will need to go back to Truma to be replaced. It is a small round fuse fixed on the board normally brown.

Another very good tip to all of you is:

If any of you have the problem of the boiler not fireing up. Remove the PCB board and put it in the airing cupboard over night or warm it up with a hair dryer. 
This is a design fault and the PCB boards sometimes pack up if they get damp.
I have saved 20 customers £140 with this tip and only 2 customers it didn't work for.

Missions Impossible
Mobile caravan & motorhome servicing.
07811 379412


----------

